# Kayak Rudder ?



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I will be buying a Tarpon in two weeks most likely the 140 but will wait to see the 160tw at the fishing show next week. 
I have decided that I want a rudder on the Tarpon and my question is: Which rudder is better the one from the factory or one bought separately or is it a question of money saved by installing the rudder myself (with help).


Robert


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

160tw will not be at the show, they are still waiting on production. Maybe by April.


----------



## dballs (Mar 3, 2003)

Wilderness System's rudder is ok, but I think there are a lot of better after-market rudders available, but unfortunately they are going to cost more and be a bit of a chore to install them yourself. 

I have two tarpon 120's with factory rudders. Unfortunately the rudder cables broke after about a year of use. In addition the plastic components flex a bit too much for my preference. I like the Sealline foot control system better or any other system that gives you a more solid foot brace with the ability to also make rudder adjustments. 

I like having a rudder, I think it is a great tool for fishing. Just my opinion, but if I had to do it over again, I would have bought the kayaks without factory rudders and put on a higher quality rudder later.


----------

